# For all you music detectives!



## 3rdplanetsounds (Nov 23, 2006)

I've been bugged for ages about a snippet of music which lasts for about 11 seconds in the 2nd movement of Bartoks Strings,Percussion and Celesta ,starting in around 6 minutes of the movement.Is it an exact copy of Shoshtakovich's snippet of music composed in his 4th symphony in his last movement,starting around 18mins.(depending on the conductors speed,I'm sure you here the exact bit I'm referring to,as it sounds exactley the same,a waltz tempo with 'cherpy'woodwind.)
If shosh,only performed his 4th symphony as a rehearsal to 3 seperate conductors only on one occasion,and as we know put the score in his secret draw soon afterwards for nowone to see or hear,how on earth did Bela come across it?or are these phrases a complete fluke in coincidence?Anyone agree with the extreme simultaneity and therefore anyone know of the link between them.Both composed in 1936 by the way.
Thanks.Look forward to any replies.


----------



## tutto (Apr 11, 2007)

is this a, how to say, like, c, cis ,h, d, b, es, a, e, as, f, g, fis, fis ?


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

Probably not a coincidence, Bartok didn't have too many kind words for Shostakovich and often parodied him.

The best example is the _*Intermezzo interroto*_ in *Concerto for orchestra*, where he paraphrases Shostakovich's 7th Symphony march.


----------

